# does anyone know where to get this color?



## amorrroholic (Mar 17, 2008)

i've been on a quest for almost a year trying to find this color, but i've only been able to find permanent burgandy hair dye that's too red for my liking. does anyone know of plum hair dye? i mean realllllly purple. my mom had awesome plum hair dye that she never used that lasted a long time and stayed dark and purple. i think l'oreal used to make it but they discontinued it. i've been using garnier products (i've tried almost all the burgandys and i've been using the soft black from 100% color for the past 4 months or so) and i found a color i was very interested in on their website but for some reason...i wasn't able to find it being sold anywhere around me. i even called a person that works for garnier and she said they don't even make the color...but yet it's listed on the website?!?!






 anyways, if you have any advice, thanks a lot.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 18, 2008)

You might be able to find a similar color at Sally's. 

That Garnier box doesn't look like the ones in the States; it might be one that is manufactured and/or distributed abroad. The reps here might not be so knowledgeable about colors only available in other countries.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd say try Manic Panic and developer- I know I tried this once on a friend and it came out sort of similar.  I want to say we tried Purple Haze, but I'm not 100% sure on the color, I just remember it was MP.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_You might be able to find a similar color at Sally's. 

That Garnier box doesn't look like the ones in the States; it might be one that is manufactured and/or distributed abroad. The reps here might not be so knowledgeable about colors only available in other countries._

 
i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sally's has such a great variety of colors and brands. And you can see on the samples what color is it. You should really go.


----------



## amorrroholic (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah....i tried sally's. they didn't have anything permanent so i tried that beyond the zone stuff... didn't do hardly anything to my hair. thanks anyways though


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't want to burst your bubble but in that picture the colour looks like it's been photoshopped


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 19, 2008)

You could get a salon to custom mix it for you?


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 25, 2008)

Having it done at a salon would certainly be the easiest. They usually have a fun selection of colours, even if they don't have many customers that use them. Example: I used to go to a day spa where the majority of the customers were little old ladies and professional women. I got my hair streaked hot pink/neon orange there.

Short of that, if there was some sort of hairdressers' supply store near you, they typically sell lines of hair dyes that come in all sorts of unnatural colours. My favourite is Adore; it's harder to work with than some because it's liquid rather than a thicker cream-type dye and the cap isn't ideal for dispensing directly to your head, but it's not terribly expensive, has fun colours and holds up well. I used their green and my hair didn't fade out for weeks! Green is one of the worst colours for lasting! I know they have some fabulous purple shades, as it is one of the colours I go back to time and again for my own hair.

Edit: Here's a link I found where they sell it. Lots of colours and it really is super cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Adore Shining Semi-Permanent Hair Color - 4oz bottle


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 25, 2008)

We have that Garnier color in Sweden, maybe it a Europe color?

I think that color is going to be pretty hard to find, I think it could be the lighting too. I used to buy a color from loreal, a toner that was pretty purple and use it in my hair. Indoors my hair just looked dark as always but as soon as I stepped outside the sun would make my hair look almost exactly like her but a more blueish purple.

EDIT: I found a shade on the norweigan Garnier site (the shade to the right) that I thought looked similar, and I found the one to the left on the US site! It's strange that they would change it that much... 
I'm guessing you have dark hair and my tip is, don't be afraid if it looks too purple, with your dark hair as a base it should even out to her haircolor anyway.


----------



## amorrroholic (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks a lot =o) and i'm going to try putting deep purple by special effects on top of my soft black and see how it turns out..


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 22, 2008)

i know this thread is oll old old, but i used that new ish loreal creme one in the purple looking shade and my hair came out looking just like that but shorter!


----------

